# just starting



## gardenst8hunter (May 17, 2007)

i have only walleye fished one time and that was a trip where we trolled with a guide and caught two 8 inch fish. needless to say i didnt learn much on that trip and was wondering if anyone could give me some good tips on how to catch walleye. i will be fishing from boat or shore on a very big and deep lake. 
thanks alot for any help!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I posted this on another thread in this forum, but will repost here FYI.

The Lindner/In-Fisherman Handbook series on Walleye entitled "Walleye Wisdom" will help you out a lot. It is a bit old but it gives you a good idea as to the What, When, Where and How of Walleye Fishing. There's a number of them on half.com, many are ridiculously cheap ($1).

Also, the Dick Sternberg series has a good beginner's book simply called "Walleye" published in 1996. He produces a good series overall, with a number of pictorials. I read 7 or 8 of them as I was really getting into fishing about 10 years ago. They are also on Half.com for $2-$10.


----------

